# Clairol Brass Free Hair Dye?



## cassie4mark (Jan 5, 2008)

I just put some highlights in my hair today and the results are a little too yellow for my taste. I'm planning to buy the Clairol Brass Free for Medium Blondes but I was wondering if any of y'all had tried it yet?? Did it damage your hair at all? Thanks!


----------



## mrkitty (Jan 5, 2008)

In Australia, we have a product called an ash toner. Basically, anything with an .11 on the end or a semi permanent with an ash reflect will get rid of the brassy tones. I am pretty sure L'oreal have a range you could get in the USA? If you dont have numbered hair colours, look for a toner or semi with a V or P reflect - V for violet or P for pastel. Also, you can get toning shampoos for blonde hair - do you have Tigi Bedhead in the USA - there is a blonde range which is great.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 5, 2008)

i would wait before you do something, cause the bleaching is still fresh and the colors sometimes settles in a bit.

however i would tone with a ten vol. developer ratehr than dye it is less damaging and will give you the same results


----------



## cassie4mark (Jan 5, 2008)

GET YE TO A WALGREENS! I went today and purchased this product for only $3.89 (regularly priced at like $9.49 or so...) I am not sure how this rang up so cheap, it wasn't advertised as on sale on the shelf or anything... Great deal!!

I got this in the medium blonde shade.. I don't think I'll use it till tomorrow (I've had deep conditioner in my hair since dying it yesterday morning in hopes that I won't damage it too much..) I'll let y'all know how it turns out!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 14, 2008)

Go to Sally's and get Shimmer Lites Shampoo. It is made to de-brass blonde hair. I swear by it.


----------



## cassie4mark (Jan 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Kookie-for-COCO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Go to Sally's and get Shimmer Lites Shampoo. It is made to de-brass blonde hair. I swear by it. Thanks for the rec!!! I used the brass-free but I got scared and rinsed it out too early so it didn't really do much.. I'll have to go to Sallys!


----------

